# Anybody know who sells a cranking carpenter's pencil sharpener?



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

Mr. D said:


> if one of my guys was caught taking the time to hook one of those sharpeners to a drill to sharpen a pencil.................



lol
if they want one tell em they gotta have a dedicated drill for it which is rigged up on their own town, but stays at the cutting station


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

Mike Finley said:


> That one looks like a regular pencil sharpener. Are you saying you can use it on carpenter pencils?


oh....hahaha....I thought thats what you were looking for. You are looking for a sharpener that sharpens carpenter pencils like the crank one.

Got it now :thumbsup:


----------



## Bodger (Oct 23, 2008)

MALCO.New.York said:


> I have the HD version of this on a mild chain hanging from my Tool Belt. Does the job quite well!
> 
> Care to explain the need for a Mechanical Sharpener? It may help perpetuate the conclusion.
> 
> I also use a cartridge tip. NEVER needs sharpening.


 What's a cartridge tip?


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Bodger said:


> What's a cartridge tip?


----------



## Bodger (Oct 23, 2008)

Morning Wood said:


> I like the electric sharpeners.


My "Electric Sharpener" is my DeWalt cordless drill/driver. I keep one of the big yellow plastic sharpeners (seen in other replies) in my tool belt. I chuck the Ticonderoga pencil into the drill, stick the pencil into the sharpener, and hit the trigger. ZIP, it's sharp.
Retarded, maybe. Functional, definitely. Sharp pencil, priceless.


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

This is such a sissy post every real man sharpens his carpenter pencil with a sheet rock knife, smoking a cig, followed with a swig of jack daniels then it is back to work.

What kind of men did your momma's raise?

Damn pencil sharpener? wtf???

Do not, i repeat do not, sissify my chosen profession:laughing: you ladies got that:w00t:

I am going to be sending out a whole lotta RBS Skirts this Christmas


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

rbsremodeling said:


> This is such a sissy post every real man sharpens his carpenter pencil with a sheet rock knife, smoking a cig, followed with a swig of jack daniels then it is back to work.
> 
> What kind of men did your momma's raise?
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:Sounds like a good night tonight with the Bottle Rory!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

MALCO.New.York said:


> :thumbsup:Sounds like a good night tonight with the Bottle Rory!!!!!!!:thumbsup:




:whistling:laughing::w00t::clap::shifty:


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Guess I've got a new test
if I ever hire another carpenter.
Hand him a carpenter's pencil.
If he can't sharpen it with his 
pocket knife minimum 8 cuts,
or re-sharpen one in 4 cuts, 
it's a flunk.
If he doesn't have a pocket knife.....
test over. 
He couldn't be a real carpenter
anyway. :thumbsup:




Hmmm, Note to self: explore giving pencil care lectures.


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

neolitic said:


> Guess I've got a new test
> if I ever hire another carpenter.
> Hand him a carpenter's pencil.
> If he can't sharpen it with his
> ...



As a real man should be able to do:thumbsup:


----------



## Bodger (Oct 23, 2008)

rbsremodeling said:


> This is such a sissy post every real man sharpens his carpenter pencil with a sheet rock knife, smoking a cig, followed with a swig of jack daniels then it is back to work.
> 
> What kind of men did your momma's raise?
> 
> ...


 Uh...what's a sheetrock knife, and how do you sharpen it? 
Is there an electric sheetrock knife sharpener?


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Bodger said:


> Uh...what's a sheetrock knife, and how do you sharpen it?
> Is there an electric sheetrock knife sharpener?


Again..................You are NOT right!


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

Bodger said:


> Uh...what's a sheetrock knife, and how do you sharpen it?
> Is there an electric sheetrock knife sharpener?



A real man would know the answer to that:w00t:

I use the callouses on my hands from years of manly work to sharpen my sheetrock knife:laughing:


----------



## Bodger (Oct 23, 2008)

MALCO.New.York said:


> Again..................You are NOT right!


 Divorced Barbie loves me.


----------



## Bodger (Oct 23, 2008)

rbsremodeling said:


> A real man would know the answer to that:w00t:
> 
> I use the callouses on my hands from years of manly work to sharpen my sheetrock knife:laughing:


 Ah, but if the work had been truly manly, you could use your callouses instead of the sheetrock knife....:laughing::laughing::sad:


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Well, 35 posts later, nobody has seen one. That sucks.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Mike, 
It would have to put a point on it
rather than a chisel tip, so why not 
just use a fat round one that will
work with any number of school house
sharpeners?


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Cause I have a case of carpenter pencils.


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

Mike Finley said:


> Well, 35 posts later, nobody has seen one. That sucks.


Maybe you should patent this idea and grab a Chinese company to make a zillion of them for sale at HD and retire.


----------



## DecksEtc (Oct 27, 2004)

I guess I'm noy manly enough cause I use this:


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Who needs a sharpener when you can have this??????











http://www.duluthtrading.com/servic...mages/products/69061.jpg&width=500&height=500

http://www.duluthtrading.com/store/69061.aspx?feature=rec_prod-22561-69061&ev3=recommended_products


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

framerman said:


> Maybe you should patent this idea and grab a Chinese company to make a zillion of them for sale at HD and retire.


I would but none of you would buy one since you all think it unmanley to use anything but a utility knife and miss the opportunity to throw lead and wood slivers all over somebodies home. :laughing:


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

For me the point is, I already carry 
a pocket knife (always) which does
a dozen things well, last thing I need 
is another gadget in my vest/pocket
that only does one thing poorly.
I bought one of the little plastic ones
in a weak head moment, then realized 
that it defeats half the usefulness 
of the pencil by making a point.
I can have the knife out and put a new 
chisel tip on before I could even find 
a pocket sharpener let alone get to 
a sharpener in the van.


At least we agree on Sam Walton. :laughing:


----------



## Bodger (Oct 23, 2008)

neolitic said:


> Mike,
> It would have to put a point on it
> rather than a chisel tip, so why not
> just use a fat round one that will
> ...


 That's why I use the big fat round elementary school Ticonderoga pencil. Works in the sharpeners that will take a fattie. 
Problem is, everybody robs them from me on the site.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

MALCO.New.York said:


> Who needs a sharpener when you can have this??????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I need $1 shots of Irish,
not a $6 *pencil!* :laughing:


----------



## Bodger (Oct 23, 2008)

MALCO.New.York said:


> Who needs a sharpener when you can have this??????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How the hell does that thing work? There's no point on it. Seems like yyou'd run that down the edge of a framing square and it would be 1/4" away from where you want the line to be. Funky rafter pitch coming.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

neolitic said:


> For me the point is, I already carry
> a pocket knife (always) which does
> a dozen things well, last thing I need
> is another gadget in my vest/pocket
> ...


 
I do agree with those little hand held ones are a waste of time. Like you carry a pocket knife, we all carry a utility knife in our pouches, so its easier to cut a point on a carp pencil with that then take out a little hand sharpener and sit there and crank it in your hand.

We all carry 2 carp pencils in our bags, we aren't framers so we don't do a lot of marking all day long. 2 sharpened pencils hardly ever need to be resharpened in a day for us. 

Idea was simply to mount a nice crank sharpener in the trailer, sharpen your pencils in the morning when you put on your bags and be done.

Nothing earth shattering here, just a though if I could pick up a crank sharpener for 5 bucks.


----------



## Bodger (Oct 23, 2008)

neolitic said:


> I need $1 shots of Irish,
> not a $6 *pencil!* :laughing:


 :clap::clap::clap::drink::drink:


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

neolitic said:


> I need $1 shots of Irish,
> not a $6 *pencil!* :laughing:


Greater words have never been spoken now pass the JD:thumbsup:


----------



## A W Smith (Oct 14, 2007)

I carry three or four carpenters pencils at the beginning of the day. by the end of the day i have one. when i clean up i find the other three in the sawdust under the horses or on a window sill or in my jeans pocket or On a shelf next to my empty coffee cup. or the hood of my truck. i misplace them before they need sharpening. I'm such a cheap bastard I think 35 cents is already too much for a pencil. I'm still working on a free box i got two years ago from a one time delivery from a yard that boomed framing lumber onto a two story building for me. It was either an accident or a promo. I didn't order them just found them on the curb under my invoice.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Mike Finley said:


> I do agree with those little hand held ones are a waste of time.


They work adequately for me. If I see that the line is not landing "Just Right" I adjust my initial cut to match the offset!










http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc97/MalcoNewYork/Picture002.jpg


----------



## DecksEtc (Oct 27, 2004)

Mike Finley said:


> I do agree with those little hand held ones are a waste of time. Like you carry a pocket knife, we all carry a utility knife in our pouches, so its easier to cut a point on a carp pencil with that then take out a little hand sharpener and sit there and crank it in your hand.
> 
> We all carry 2 carp pencils in our bags, we aren't framers so we don't do a lot of marking all day long. 2 sharpened pencils hardly ever need to be resharpened in a day for us.
> 
> ...



My biggest problem is that virtually EVERY time I get the perfect point on a pencil, I end up dropping it and snapping off the tip 

Just one of those Murphy's Laws of carpentry


----------



## Bodger (Oct 23, 2008)

MALCO.New.York said:


> They work adequately for me. If I see that the line is not landing "Just Right" I adjust my initial cut to match the offset!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 HEY MALCO! That tool belt doesn't look like it's had much wear in the field! 
I think we need some further elevations on that thing. You don't just put it on to sharpen those pencils do you?

Not a bad idea for a thread actually. Who has the worst POS tool belt that they refuse to replace. 
I mean c'mon, 50 plus replies on a pencil sharpener post? We don't risk siinking further in to the mundane!

Just kidding Mike, this was fun.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Bodger said:


> HEY MALCO! That tool belt doesn't look like it's had much wear in the field!
> I think we need some further elevations on that thing. You don't just put it on to sharpen those pencils do you?
> 
> Not a bad idea for a thread actually. Who has the worst POS tool belt that they refuse to replace.
> ...


Hell! I am a "Tech", and I DO put it in "Quotes" because I am only a Lower End Tech.

Swinging my 22 is NOT an everyday thingy for me!


----------



## Bodger (Oct 23, 2008)

MALCO.New.York said:


> Hell! I am a "Tech", and I DO put it "Quotes" because I am only a Lower End Tech.
> 
> Swinging my 22 is NOT an everyday thingy for me!


 Ah, yer a fine lad, a fine lad. You don' need a 22, yer a fine lad...


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

how about just using a utility box cutter knife taht everyone has in their side pocket of the carharts or on their toolbelts? that's all i use to sharpen both kinds of pencils. i use mechanical pencils though for very fine trim work. 
i never bothered buying one of those plastic framing pencil sharpeners, just another thing to lose.


----------

